# When is pup full grown



## [email protected]

On the average, at what age does a pup achieve 100% of its weight and height?


----------



## rdanielle

Somewhere between 8-10 months. Although, it can vary.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I would say by 2 years old. I think they tend to reach their adult height around a year to 18 months, but most tend to "fill out" and settle into their adult weight/height around 2- 
Some lines are going to grow quickly, and some more slowly.


----------



## lfung5

I would say 1-2 years old depending on the line. My guys gained up to 2 years old.


----------



## Havtahava

In my experience, I'd say height is acheived between 8-12 months depending on the dog's family. It seems weight can continue to change as the dog fills in up to 18 months or so.


----------



## peluitohavanese

My lines are usually full grown by 10 months, but they continue to fill in (chest, head, muscle etc) until 18 months.


----------



## JoePal

Oh no - should I worry?

We have two Havanese puppies from the same litter - at 24 weeks they are 9.5 and 12.8 lbs.


----------



## Missy

Jasper grew an inch in height after a year!


----------



## pjewel

I have two havanese males. One grew very quickly and I thought he would eventually be a small horse. The other grew slowly and is still on the small side. I can't tell you exact weights till Monday when they go to the vet. I'd guess Milo is about 11-12 lbs. and Bailey about 15, but I could be *way* off.


----------



## krandall

JoePal said:


> Oh no - should I worry?
> 
> We have two Havanese puppies from the same litter - at 24 weeks they are 9.5 and 12.8 lbs.


What's to worry about? Kodi is 6 1/2 months, and 14 lbs. He's beautiful, smart, and couldn't possibly have a better disposition. He might be too big to do well in the breed ring, but since he was just neutered, that's not much of an issue.:laugh:

His size won't be a hindrance in obedience or agility, which is what I want to do with him.... and besides, WE think he's absolutely perfect just the way he is! You'll enjoy your guys even if they turn out to be Hav giants!!!


----------



## Lynn

Casper was full grown at 12 months, never got any bigger and Missy kept growing until 18-24 months. She was a very slow grower, but now at over 2 years old she is looking very close to the size of Casper who is really a good size of a Havanese. 

I thought it was the different lines of dogs that grew different, maybe it just varies from dog to dog.


----------



## LuvCicero

Cicero is basically the same as when he was a year old -- except for HAIR which makes him look larger. His weight is still the same and he will be 2 next month.


----------



## Kathie

Abby was 7.3 when we got her at eight months and a year later she was still exactly 7.3 at her vet visit! We haven't been in for an official weigh-in lately but I think she is at least eight now mainly due to snacking with her Daddy!


----------

